# How much waste water is generated with C-41



## Jakefreese (Jan 11, 2011)

How much waste water do yall think is produced making a developing run?  like using the light trap 1 or 2 roll container?  it is just the rinse water that is wasted right?  What comes out of the film can goes back into the chemical container it came out of right?   I have developed BW but it has been 15 years


Thanks again!!


----------

